

Facebook buys Yo app for $5 billion Dollars - mrgeek
http://www.mrgeek.me/satire/facebook-buys-yo-app-for-5-billion-dollars/

======
Oculus
I knew it was satire from the title, but a small sliver of me thought it might
be true - that's worrying

~~~
haak
I was fooled and completely shocked. It is a relief that the story isn't true.

------
minimaxir
That's not how satire works.

------
shitgoose
how is that for satire:

[http://www.marketwatch.com/investing/stock/fb/financials/bal...](http://www.marketwatch.com/investing/stock/fb/financials/balance-
sheet)

------
nvk
It made me laugh.

------
nso95
What?

